# What's the best rest for 3d bow!



## jwbagm

i use TT fallaway rest on my bows and like them alot


----------



## Kstigall

Spring steel rests are probably the most reliable or at least the most popular for target shooting. I have a few Brite Site Pro tuner rests that I use.


----------



## pearsonshooter2

i like any trophy taker either the dropaway or their springsteel you cant go wrong with them


----------



## IBOHunt3D

You probably get a lot of answers, but the ones that come to mind are:

Trophy Taker (both spring steel blade and drop awy)
Limbdriver
Britsite
Infinity

I think the majority of serious 3d shooters are using the spring steel type rests, as opposed to dropaways. 

Hope that helps
CG


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

whisker biscuit


----------



## bow-legged

My first pick is a trophy taker ss. If you want to use drop away then it's the limbdriver.


----------



## J Whittington

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> whisker biscuit


for hunting, I agree 100% but for target/3-D the spring steel/ launcher blade is what I have seen used most by the big dogs... and little dogs if you include me.


----------



## LCA

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> whisker biscuit


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## MEATHUNTER3

you no me lca!


----------



## lozzano

*best rest for 3D archery!*

Thank you guys!
Great info.
What brands do you like for spring steel/ launcher blade type rest?


----------



## bowman_77

IMO like the TT SS


----------



## bowhunter153246

I actually tried the AAE problade and liked it but I just havent shot the scores im used to shooting since i took my limb driver off. So I put it back on and my scores have increased quite a bit. I think its all about each shooter's preference. I know guys that swear by the spring steel. I just had more confidence when shooting my limbdriver.


----------



## Nitroboy

Trophy Taker Spring Steel 2, probly the best for 3-D, course thats just my opinion


----------



## huntindoc

I like pretty aggressive helical on my fletchings so I don't use a lizard tongue rest. Never could get comfortable with one anyway. Limbdriver is on my 3D bow.....and my hunting bow.......and my backup hunting bow.


----------



## maineyotekiller

Kinda depends on your bow. My 82nd Airborne destroys Spring Steel rests however, my Constitution loves 'em!

I shoot a Tack Driver spring steel and a Limb Driver.

On my hunting bow (Allegience) I shoot an AAE Avalanche Extreme Dropaway.


----------



## millertimewow

I love my 2010 limbdriver pro


----------



## bclowman

Any with the lizard tongue. Those with micro adjust are very nice. They will do fine on speed bows also. Just ask all the guys including a couple 3D pro's shooting them on monster XLR8's.


----------



## asa1485

Honestly the one that works best for you.


With that said. I use Limb Driver and BoDoodle


----------



## Rootbeer LX

Platnium Premire..the best there was,the best there is and the best there ever will be.:thumbs_up


----------

